
Turing Award Winner Charles Bachman Has Died - ternaryoperator
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/16/technology/charles-w-bachman-dies.html
======
greenyoda
Here's a more technical description of Bachman's contributions to database
management systems:
[http://amturing.acm.org/award_winners/bachman_1896680.cfm](http://amturing.acm.org/award_winners/bachman_1896680.cfm)

